# Been Hovering A While...



## onemilmhz (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been hovering around here for a few months after being referred from another RV site. Glad to see so many happy Outback owners.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

onemilmhz, welcome to the Outbackers glad to have you here now.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

I can see by the colors on your map, you are new to this camping thing









Nice looking set up









John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! action 
Glad to have yet another Georgia Outbacker!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome! Great to have another Georgian in the family! Gotta love that 21RS!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site onemilmhz,

Glad to see another southerner jump on board.







Check out our rallies for this year and see if yall can come to one or two or all of them. We would love to have you join us.









Leon


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

onemilmhz

Wlcome to the site. Lots of great prople and advise.

BTW, Great job on your web site !

Keith


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and post often!!!

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and don't be a stranger post often


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome onemilmhz to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us

Don action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Weclome to Outbackers.com action Sure glad you decided to chime in.
Congrats on your TT







Nice looking set-up

Thor


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Great to see another 21rs owner! action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site action
Try to catch one of the upcoming rallies! There are several Outbackers from Georgia that are coming.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Welcome action


----------

